# Coyotes



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

What's your go to gun for yotes? Mine is a howa 22-250. I love that gun almost as much as my children


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

I bought a 223 but I don't know how to call them in. I just make them smarter I love the 22-250 I want one


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

That's all part of it I guess. You pick it up as you go. Helps to go out with someone who can and pick up what they know


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ruger .22-250


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My 7mm mag. seems to do the job.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rock River 223


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

No exaggeration, but I think I've killed more coyotes with my .22LR Colt revolver as any other gun I own. The reason is that it is normally the only gun I carry while I'm out looking for lion or bobcat tracks on my snowmobile to chase with my hounds. I don't specifically target coyotes, but if a shot presents itself I'm shooting with whatever I have in my hand.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

.17 Predator


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> No exaggeration, but I think I've killed more coyotes with my .22LR Colt revolver as any other gun I own. The reason is that it is normally the only gun I carry while I'm out looking for lion or bobcat tracks on my snowmobile to chase with my hounds. I don't specifically target coyotes, but if a shot presents itself I'm shooting with whatever I have in my hand.


Are you saying that you chase them on your snowmobile and shoot them?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Are you saying that you chase them on your snowmobile and shoot them?


 Terrain permitting **** right! Otherwise, I just shoot at them!


----------



## NavajoSam (Aug 14, 2014)

Weatherby Vanguard 257 Weatherby Mag = Laser of Doom for Song Doggies


----------

